# Kittens in WI need homes



## Gabby88

I have three of the sweetest little kittens that are looking for their forever homes. How do you suggest going about finding them a good, reliable, responsible home? They were strays, but they are the sweetest kittens I've ever seen. I just want to make sure they go to the best homes possible. Any suggestions on how to make this possible are greatly appreciated! I refuse to post on Craigslist or on other classifieds. I'm located near the Milwaukee area.


----------



## NebraskaCat

I see there are a couple good no-kill feline shelters in the Milwaukee area. I know our shelter will post private adoptions on our website even for kitties that aren't in our shelter, just to help reach more people. You could always ask them if they do that or have any other suggestions.


----------



## Gabby88

That's a good idea. I know the no-kill shelters are full, but I didn't think about asking them about that. Thanks!


----------



## marie73

I adopted Cinderella and Cleo from Craigslist and also found a home for another cat there. You just have to use common sense and your gut feeling to weed out the nut jobs.

I also posted in my vet's office - see if they'll let you put up flyers. Those kittens are freaking adorable and should find good homes very quickly.


----------



## Gabby88

I've adopted animals from Craigslist, but I have an issue rehoming them through there. I've heard too many horror stories, and I'm just a paranoid person. It seems like it'd be easy to weed out the bad ones, but you never know if people are telling you the truth or not. I'm going to the vet tomorrow, and I'm going to bring some flyers with me and see if they'll put them up.


----------



## Jenny bf

Have you thought about RescueMe.Org I have no idea if this is any better than Craigslist ( I am not in USA) but maybe more real animal lovers go to here. You can also get lists from this of rescues in your area if thats any help to see if they can post for you too.
Lulu is a tabby and was a scrawny scrappy little kitten ( rescued from behind a water tank in a friends villa). However I just knew she was my cat. Now she is a stunning cat,( yes very biased of course) so I am a big fan of tabbys


----------



## Gabby88

Thanks for the suggestion, Jenny! I'll try that. I'm willing to try anything that might give them a good home.


----------



## SAM3

*Hello from GERMANTOWN Wisconsin*

Hello Gabby Have u found homes for your kitties yet?


----------



## Gabby88

I've found a home for the dark tabby, but the other two are still looking for their forever homes.


----------



## Gabby88

Oh, I see you're in Germantown! I'm only about 10 minutes from there.


----------



## dt8thd

Such sweet kittens! 

I don't live near you, but I have a lot of family members in and around Milwaukee whom I'll be visiting the first week of September. I'll do some asking around while I'm there if you still have these kittens then.


----------



## Gabby88

That would be very sweet, dt8thd! Thank you. 

I might end up keeping one. I've posted about him here before. He has a broken leg that has healed, but he has no growth plates in that leg now. It may need to be amputated when he's older. So I'm having a hard time trusting anyone else to take him.


----------



## dt8thd

Gabby88 said:


> That would be very sweet, dt8thd! Thank you.
> 
> I might end up keeping one. I've posted about him here before. He has a broken leg that has healed, but he has no growth plates in that leg now. It may need to be amputated when he's older. So I'm having a hard time trusting anyone else to take him.


He's absolutely adorable!  If you're able to keep him, that would be a good solution to the adoption problem. I always disclose health issues like that to potential adopters, as is only correct if you're a reputable person whose first concern is the well-being of the cat, and as I'm sure any of us here would, but it sucks because things like the potential need for surgery in the future do make a cat less adoptable. As if a pet's health is _ever_ guaranteed. 

There are some wonderful people who _are_ willing to take on cats with costly health issues, but they're a lot harder to find, especially when you're adopting such cats out privately. I've ended up footing some pretty expensive vet bills for cats that aren't my own because I do private adoptions.

Luckily, with a kitten that may or may not require an operation in the future, there's enough time for you, or the right adoptive cat mom or dad, to plan ahead and put money aside. Selfishly, I do hope that you end up keeping him, though because I'd love for the updates and photos to continue; he's so cute, and I bet he'll be a very handsome man when he grows up!


----------



## Arvada

Hello, fellow Wisconsinites! I live just north of Germantown. I wish I could adopt one of those sweet Kitties, but I actually just adopted one! I just wanted to suggest that you can weed out people by asking them to find a vet and pre-pay for the first visit. Then you can call the vet yourself and check. I recently saw an ad like this. I'm not sure what you are all looking for in a potential home though. 
I recently trapped a feral kitten, thinking I could do the TNR program because I know Washington County has it. Unfortunately, my particular city does not support TNA, so when I took the kitty in to the humane society, I was told they could not allow me to release her. The good news, was that because the kitty was young, she could be surrendered as a stray, and adopted out. I would have liked to have kept her myself, but my boyfriend was not ready to make a commitment yet. I stand by my choice to turn her over, because the humane society has stick guidelines for adoption, and for kittens, it costs $100.00 to adopt. They assured me that they never put down Kitties for space reasons, or for not being adopted by any amount of time. I only tell you this story, because if you are truly that worried about the type of home the Kitties will find, you can turn in strays to the Washington County Humane Society, and they will for sure find them a good home. They will also keep you informed, and let you call to check on the Kitties. I'm not saying you should do this, but it could be an option if it would make you feel more comfortable about finding a good home. 

Whatever you decide, good luck. You must be a very good person to care for these kittens so well. They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Arvada

Ugh. I apologize for my many typos.


----------



## Jazzy The Siberian

Have you tried contacting HAWS?

When I was younger, I took some classes there. I really liked there set up,& what they did with the cats. There a no kill shelter.


----------



## Gabby88

I love Haws. I have adopted from them many times. I have a little white mouse named Boo that I got from there. I also enjoy helping volunteer for their events. Technically, they are not a no kill shelter. But they only euthanize in cases where the animals can't be rehabilitated or are ill. 

They also do ads for people looking to rehome pets, but again, they have to be neutered. I also don't want to give him to a shelter. I think he'd be much happier staying here until he finds a home. I hate the idea of him being in a cage, and if he doesn't find a home, there would be the possibility of putting him to sleep due to his leg issue.


----------



## dt8thd

Gabby88 said:


> I love Haws. I have adopted from them many times. I have a little white mouse named Boo that I got from there. I also enjoy helping volunteer for their events. Technically, they are not a no kill shelter. But they only euthanize in cases where the animals can't be rehabilitated or are ill.
> 
> They also do ads for people looking to rehome pets, but again, they have to be neutered. I also don't want to give him to a shelter. I think he'd be much happier staying here until he finds a home. I hate the idea of him being in a cage, and if he doesn't find a home, there would be the possibility of putting him to sleep due to his leg issue.


My suggestion would be to contact a local TNR group and explain the situation. Some groups, such as Dane County Friends of Ferals (located in Madison) hold regular feral spay/neuter clinics. Friends of Ferals does apparently allow members of the public to book appointments at their clinics--it's not free, but they only ask $25 for both surgery and vaccinations. Their website says that the clinic is specifically for outdoor cats, but if their clinic is anything like our feral spay/neuter clinics in Toronto, feral kittens that have been fostered and socialized while waiting to be large enough for early spay/neuter still qualify, even if the ultimate goal is to find them indoor homes. In addition, many cat rescues and TNR groups hold adoption events specifically geared towards finding homes for tame cats or socialized feral kittens that they've acquired as a result of their TNR activities, and may be able to help you get your remaining kittens adopted as well, either at an adopt-a-thon, or by posting the kittens on their website, or even by suggesting other resources or organizations that may be able to help.

Here's the link for Dane County Friends of Ferals:
http://www.daneferals.org/

I just Googled "Wisconsin trap neuter return" to find their site, and I haven't done a ton of digging, but it looks like a good place to start. They also have a resources page, which might help you find TNR resources a little closer to home. I would suggest calling and speaking with someone at whatever rescues you do contact if at all possible.

I leave for Wisconsin this Sunday. We'll be staying with my aunt and uncle in Fort Atkinson, but we'll likely take a day trip or two into Milwaukee to visit some of my cousins. If there's any way that I can help while I'm in town, let me know. I'll have my phone with me, so I should get catforum updates while I'm there.


----------

